# Poor Mike



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Something killed my one duck Mike last night, Ed is by himself now Whatever it was tried to pull him through the fence. I don't now what it was, or if it had gotten over the fence or if he had been by the fence and it got him through the fence The most horrible part is that our one dog was barking last night. The goats were being loud downstairs and we thought she was barking them so told her to be quiet... I feel so terribly guilty.


----------



## onehorse_2000 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss, it sounds like you might have a raccoon issue. Drakes, male ducks, will try to defend their terriority, but raccoons are quick. I don't think they need to get in the pen, just catch the duck and try to put it through. We found our khaki campbell like that last year. Unfortunately, raccoons are very difficult to trap, we tried, so an evening hunting expedition might be in order.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

It could have been, just his head was pulled through the fence. There was some feathers and blood further inside the fence, but the feathers could have just blown and the blood from the other duck walking in it. They regularly harrass my pitbull through the fence, so I could see them going after a racoon. We do have a problem with racoons. One killed my rabbit a couple years ago in the middle of the day and was growling at me when I came in the barn. We had another this year that surprised me in the lower barn, it could have cared less about me being near it, it was staggerin around and was most definately sick. My husband took care of them both.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear you lost your duckie--post kinda took me cause my BF is Mike :]
Now your going to have to get the remaining duckie a partner!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

If your problem is a racoon and you have a trap, the best thing ive found to use as bait for a racoon is take a can of sardines and just crack the lid..They will come to it...And yes! Racoons are smart! Heres a pic of one that pulled the wire apart, and flinged out the sardines and then sat and ate them all!! guess he might have been trapped before..??.. It was funny when i checked the pics on the trailcam i had set up!! Id have to use a foot trap if i really wanted to catch him..he will NOT get inside the cage!! Sorry about your duck..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry about your duck. :hug:


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

I've always found "uneducated" ***** rather easy to catch in a live trap with just a few kibbles of dog food.

Bob


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

sorry, it really sounds like a ****. They are quick, clever and are known for ripping a head off through the fence. We just had one a few months ago actually get into the chicken area and kill several. The trap, we used for god knows how many skunks, was a little too small -he'd sprung it but was big enough to get out. We kept watching for 'eyes' at night and finally shot em.


----------



## onehorse_2000 (Sep 17, 2012)

Maggie said:


> It could have been, just his head was pulled through the fence. There was some feathers and blood further inside the fence, but the feathers could have just blown and the blood from the other duck walking in it. They regularly harrass my pitbull through the fence, so I could see them going after a racoon. We do have a problem with racoons. One killed my rabbit a couple years ago in the middle of the day and was growling at me when I came in the barn. We had another this year that surprised me in the lower barn, it could have cared less about me being near it, it was staggerin around and was most definately sick. My husband took care of them both.


Growling and staggering raccoons most definitely should be meeting the business end of a bullet. We have had enough cases of rabies in the area that we don't even think twice about it. I am not sure how our raccoons get "educated", as my neighbors don't have the patience to trap them, but they had the leg traps (2 kinds) and the live trap tripped without getting caught. And we had it all on the game camera too.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , Im so sorry about your Mike  
That is terrible. I hope you can catch the culprit.
Dont beat yourself up , it wasnt your fault .
Dogs bark at lots of things , it may not have even been what your dog was barking at the time. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you. I have been trying to find some hens for Ed, but no one around here has anything. I'd have to travel a couple hours to find some. I feel bad, he seems so lonely.


----------



## onehorse_2000 (Sep 17, 2012)

Where are you located in PA? I have buff ducks and we probably should move a couple, if you are interested. I probably have a buff drake, too.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Eastern Pa, close to nj


----------



## onehorse_2000 (Sep 17, 2012)

We are in central PA, we could probably meet you in Hamburg, PA one evening next week. I have a drake and I have a duck or 2 that could be company.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

:grouphug:

Two summer's ago when we were in a severe drought I caught lots of *****. Since we got a little bit of rain last spring, even though it has not rained in months, the ***** are much harder to trap. I know they are stealing my cat's food and causing other problems but our 2 traps have not caught a thing in over a month. bones have disappeared on occasion though. Thanks for the sardines tip, might try that.


----------

